# Boer or boer cross as pack goats??????



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

I wondered if a boer or boer cross wether would work as a pack goat and be trained to pull a cart. They have the size but do they have the temperament???


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Yah people use them all the time for pack goats -- no personal experience but I hear of it 

I think the temperament is up to the individual goat. But wethers are so friendly and they just enjoy the attention


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

Thanks Stacey. I have only had experience with Alpine and Saanen wethers and you're right they were sweet. My friend raises meat goats, she has Boers and Boer/Nubian crosses and I just wondered if they would work. I think they are very striking.


----------

